# Turkey Carnitas



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I shot my first turkey this year and had a great chili made with white beans and the breast meat on Mother's Day.

However, based on what a lot of people had told me, I was questioning my decision to keep the legs wings and thighs off my bird.

I happened upon hank shaw's recipe for wild turkey carnitas using the legs and thighs and it turned out to be amazing.

http://honest-food.net/2013/04/05/turkey-carnitas-recipe/

The meat was tender and juicy and didn't need anything more than a little white onion, cilantro, avocado, and crumbled cotija cheese to make it perfect. One of the better meals I've had in a while. Not just wild game. ...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wild turkey legs and wings are great!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is really cool.

I always favored thighs over breasts.

.


----------

